# karambit and knife training group on LA area



## kenpohands (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello All,
I am gathering individuals who are interested in participating in a Karambit/Knife training group. All styles and disiplines welcome. We will meet in either Pasadena or in Glendora. Sunday late Pm is a good time so everyone will not hit traffic. 
I will organize the group and oversee the activities of each session.
The class will be free because participants will all contribute to the class curriculum. We will all bring applications and ideas to the workouts. A mix of all styles and ideas.  All hands on and little lecture. The class will consist of high level repetition and applications of selected knife and karambit techniques, sparring and disarm practice. A focus on spontaneous response over the usual "stone statue" technique lines. If you are interested in participating please e-mail me at kenpohands@excite.com
If you have any questions send them via e-mail as well.
Salute 
Angelo Collado


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 18, 2003)

A group from the Ed Parker Pasadena school came out this way for Guro Ray Dionaldo's FCS Gathering, where knife and kerambit work were studied extensively.  Maybe you could look them up.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah,

I agree with you Cthulhu, those guys were great!!!

They not only did they learn kerambit entries from the outside but from the inside as well!!!

Palusut


----------



## DRAVEN (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanx for the compliments you guys.....it was everyone's positive energy that made it awesome to train!!!  yah, we have an FCS group that pratices tues nite from 8-9pm (or when even).  i can't wait for the ciriculum.  We just go from one thing to another....but i kinda like it that way...  anyway see you guys soon!!!
RICH V
PASADENA CREW


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 28, 2003)

We just go from one thing to another....but i kinda like it that way... 

Rich, good to here you got a group started out there.

Once you get rolling you never know where the training might take you. Glad I'm not the only one!  Couple guys in our group actually requested we work on one thing for a prolonged period (couple weeks) so I have to balance it out somehow. Tried it this way fora while, but theres SO much stuff, by the time we moved on and did other things they already forgot the first thing.  Now I just do whatever - go with the flow.


Andy


----------



## DRAVEN (Sep 2, 2003)

Yup, we only have 1hr-1hr 1/2 to train, so I just do what Ray does.  "What do You guys feel like working on?"  Sometimes, i say ok tonite, we'll work on this, but then it goes out the window.  We've been doing empty hands to blade sparring, at a slow pace of course, but it's fun.  We're goin wit da flow.. 
RICH V
PASADENA


----------

